# Need help with Logos Software



## Christopher88 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am using the latest Logos software, but I have one problem. 
Is there a way to email the hand outs you make from the software? I have a pretty decent over view of TULIP I made with Logos, I want to email it to a friend but can't seem to find out how.


----------



## TheDow (Apr 29, 2010)

If you can print from Logos, you can use something like PrimoPDF to "print" the handout to a file, which will be saved as a PDF.

Basically, the software creates a virtual printer, which actually sends the print data to a program. The program assembles that data into a PDF file which is saved where you specify. PrimoPDF is free to download from PDF Converter &mdash; #1 Free PDF Creator &mdash; PrimoPDF.

Another free one that I've never used but my other IT Guy friend uses exclusively is PDFCreator at pdfforge.org | The free PDF Creator and Converter.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 29, 2010)

I am about 90% sure Logos 4 does not have a print function at this time. Your best bet is to copy and past and hope the formatting comes out clean.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 29, 2010)

Use a screen capture software like SnagIt, or even that built into Windows 7 and make a printable png file.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 29, 2010)

You can print the handouts, just use a pdf maker.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the PDF links. Logos is telling me I need to put something in a "Input box" in order to get the my file to work with PDF... 

I wish the creators would make this program a bit more user friendly. 
Still a great program thou.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Apr 30, 2010)

Sonny said:


> I wish the creators would make this program a bit more user friendly.


 
They did...it's called Accordance.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 30, 2010)

Logos is GREAT if you have the IT svavvy of Rich. I'm as close to a lifetime user of Logos software as you can get and I spend more time on the phone with customer support than I want to admit (in self-defense, the last one was due to a problem that the tech acknowledged was the company's fault).


----------



## Herald (Apr 30, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Use a screen capture software like SnagIt, or even that built into Windows 7 and make a printable png file.



Fred, I just downloaded Snagit 9. It's great.


----------

